# está ou é



## temujin

Hi
A question to the use of "ser" and "estar" in Portuguese:

From the web-site http://www.sonia-portuguese.com , these sentences are correct:

Onde é a farmácia?
O hotel é perto daqui.

But _are_ they correct? I thought the use of ser/estar in Spanish and Portuguese were almost the same...


t.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Os gramáticos e a maioria esmagadora dos brasileiros não se contraporiam àquelas duas frases, em si.
_Grammarians and the overwhelming majority of Brazilians would not object to either sentence, as far as both of them go.

_E sim, tanto os falantes de espanhol como os de português usam praticamente a mesma estrutura, com uma diferença aqui e outra acolá.
_And yes, speakers of Spanish as well as speakers of Portuguese use practically the same structure, slight differences notwithstanding.

_Você também pode dizer e escrever:

Onde fica a farmácia? (= Onde é...?)
O hotel fica perto daqui (= O hotel é...)

_You can also say and write:

Where does the drugstore lie? (= Where is...?)
The hotel lies not far from here. (=The hotel is...)

_"O hotel fica..." faz mais sentido do que "O hotel está..." e "O hotel é..." sim._
The sentence "The hotel lies..." makes much more sense than the sentences "The hotel is..." and "The hotel is... (with a predicate sense)" do.

_Se você vier aqui, vai ouvir uma porrada de gente perguntar: "Onde é que fica o Teatro... o cinema... a praia... etc?"
_If you come here you will hear a lot of people ask, "Onde é que fica o Teatro... o cinema... a praia... etc?"
_
You just could see the difference between _é_ and _está.

_"Márcio é doente" (= Márcio em algum tempo da vida pegou uma doença e não/nunca mais se livrou dela.)
_"Márcio is sick" (= Márcio caught a disease at birth/during his life from which he never recovered or may never recover; he'll have to live with it all his life.)_

"Márcio está doente" (= Márcio adoeceu [faz uns três dias, uma semana, dois meses etc], mas vai melhorar/se recuperar em breve.)
_"Márcio became sick" (Probably caught a cold or something) (=Márcio came down with an ailment some three days ago, a week ago, some two months ago etc, but he likely will recover from the effects of it soon.)

_"Outsider é um cabra bom do cacete!" (= Outsider desde nascença, desde que eu, Lems e aracelli o conhecemos, sempre provou [ou não precisou provar nunca] o grau de idoneidade, pacificidade, amizade ilimitada etc)
_"Outsider is such an unbelievably nice guy, he!" (=Outsider has all the embodiment, all the ingredients that unfailingly go to make up [or possibly turn him into] a nice guy. As far as Lems, aracelli and I have known him, at least.)

_"Outsider está um cabra..." does not make much sense.
_"Outsider 'stands' such an unbelievably..." não faz muito sentido não._


----------



## Outsider

temujin said:
			
		

> Hi
> A question to the use of "ser" and "estar" in Portuguese:
> 
> From the web-site http://www.sonia-portuguese.com , these sentences are correct:
> 
> Onde é a farmácia?
> O hotel é perto daqui.
> 
> But _are_ they correct? I thought the use of ser/estar in Spanish and Portuguese were almost the same...
> 
> 
> t.


The keyword is _almost_. 
I remember reading that there's a case where we use _ser_ when Spanish uses _estar_, or vice-versa. This must be it.
As Márcio says, we also use _ficar_ to say where a place is located.


----------



## reka39

Hello!
I'm doing some exercises concerning the difference between SER and ESTAR and I realize I have some problems in understanding the difference between the two verbs.
My doubts derive from the following sentences that I found in the same textbook:
1-- Este bolo não está muito bom 
2-- A sopa é boa, mas está fria
As in sentence 2) "boa" and "fria" derive from an experience, why do they use SER in the first part, or why don't they write "não é muito bom" in 1)?
Thank you!


----------



## englishmania

reka39 said:


> 1-- Este bolo não está muito bom
> 
> 2-- A sopa é boa, mas está fria
> As in sentence 2) "boa" and "fria" derive from an experience, why do they use SER in the first part, or why don't they write "não é muito bom" in 1)?
> 
> Thank you!



Por vezes, é difícil explicar algo que usamos de forma intuitiva, mas aqui vai...

1- _Estar _dá a ideia de _momento presente._ A pessoa prova o bolo e diz que _não está muito bom, não sabe bem_. Provavelmente, não foi bem confeccionado ou já está a ficar estragado/seco, tem um sabor estranho, etc.
O verbo_ ser_ dá uma ideia de _permanência_. Poder-se-ia dizer _Este bolo não é muito bom_, mas penso que aí a frase teria um sentido ligeiramente diferente.

2 - A sopa foi bem confeccionada, sabe bem, a junção dos ingredientes/ a receita é boa. O único problema é estar fria. Neste momento,já_ está_ fria, portanto não sabe tão bem como se estivesse quente. 
Poder-se-ia dizer _A sopa está boa_, sim, sem problemas. No entanto, neste caso, parece-me que se quer marcar a diferença entre o estado da sopa neste momento(fria) e o sabor que ela tem. O facto de a sopa estar fria impede a pessoa que a prova de dizer que a sopa está boa (porque está fria, logo não pode saber assim tão bem). Não sei se faz sentido.


A minha cabeça já está a deitar fumo.


----------



## mglenadel

One asks "Onde é a farmácia" instead of "Onde está a farmácia" because SER expresses permanence (we expect the thing to be whatever it is, and not changing), while ESTAR expresses momentary situation (we know the thing is, but expect it to change).

The drugstore is permanent enough, so we expect it to be at a specific place. If we were asking about a person, we would say "Onde está Maria?", because we know Maria can move about, so she can be (ESTAR) anywhere, and we want to know where she is NOW.

Mind you that one can use "Onde está a farmácia?", if one expects the drugstore to be at a specific place and it isn't ("Don't worry, John. Last time I've been here in Lisbon I went to a drugstore which is right around the corner. Wait! It used to be here! Now there's only this bookstore. Where [the hell] is the drugstore?" => "Não se procupe. Da última vez que estive em Lisboa, eu fui a uma farmácia que fica logo depois da esquina. Opa! Ficava bem aqui! Mas agora só tem esta livraria. Onde [diabos] está a farmácia?")


----------



## Jabir

reka39, I will try to make a different explanation of what englishmani already said.



> 1-- Este bolo não está muito bom
> 2-- A sopa é boa, mas está fria



1 - We use "está" here because that specific cake is not good. We will understand better if we think about soccer players. For example, Ronaldinho is (é) a great player. But let's suppose he is playing terrible in a match. So we say: "Ronaldinho ESTÁ ruim". 

2 - Think about soccer players again. "Ronaldinho é bom, mas está ruim". 

I hope you understand. But, all in all, the best way of adquiring certainity is through reading.


----------



## reka39

Thanks for your help! So in 1) we are judging that specific cake, it derives from experience ; in 2) we are saying that the ingredients of the soup are yummy but the dish is not hot. So, in sentence 2) we could have not tastes the soup (for example, we are queueing and we see that the soups are there from a long time..). Could it be? Thanks!


----------



## Jabir

1) yes.

2) yes, you could have not tasted the soup, but its not always the case. For example, after you taste the soup, someone asks you:
- Do you like it?
- É boa, mas está fria.

It means that the soup is good, but not as it is (cold). It means that after making it hot, it will be good.

Could you understand?


----------



## SãoEnrique

É boa, mas está fria.

Olá, não sou nativo Português ou Brasileiro mas creio que "É boa, mas está fria" é correcta.(Penso que neste caso sim é bom).
Estar dá informações sobre o contexto que pasa(neste momento _não são permanentes_) ,o lugar ,a saúde, estado da pessoa e uma açcão.(In English it's the form in ING: I'm writting).

Ex: Agora _estou_ em França.
Hoje _estou_ cansado (tired in English)
_Estamos a fazer/fazendo _os deveres. (We are doing the lessons)

Ser é usado para dar informações permanentes:

Sou grande/gordo/bonito/inteligente/amigavél...


----------



## Istriano

A sopa estava boa, apesar de fria.


----------



## uchi.m

Quando o verbo _ser_ e _estar_ qualificam o mesmo agente, então não há permanência; na verdade, é tudo perenidade. Considere que todos os verbos são _estar_.


----------



## Istriano

_O paciente é/está estável._

(Aqui muitos preferem o verbo _ser _para evitar a cacofonia). 



Hoje eu *sou/estou *feliz. 
Ele* é/está *solteiro.


----------



## englishmania

Acho que para evitar a cacofonia se diz, nos noticiários, "encontra-se estável" (já informalmente a história é outra) e não "é estável". Pelo menos, não me lembro de alguma vez ter ouvido isso.


----------



## SãoEnrique

Istriano said:


> _O paciente é/está estável._
> 
> (Aqui muitos preferem o verbo _ser _para evitar a cacofonia).
> 
> Olá Istriano,
> 
> Quando você disse 'Hoje eu sou/estou feliz': neste caso temos que usar 'estar' porque não é permanente é neste momente "hoje" , não ?
> 
> também o que não compreendo bém é quando você escreveu Ele é/está solteiro: Pode se dizer ? A pessoa não é sempre solteiro ?
> 
> Obrigado para me explicar
> 
> 
> Hoje eu *sou/estou *feliz.
> Ele* é/está *solteiro.


----------



## englishmania

SãoEnrique, as perguntas não foram para mim, mas vou dar a minha opinião.
Primeiro, repito a ideia de que não uso "é estável", como já referi.


Eu diria _Estou feliz/contente _quando me refiro a este momento em particular, agora, porque, por exemplo, recebi uma boa notícia (e sinto-me bem).
No entanto, podem perguntar-me "És feliz?" (na vida em geral; abrange uma ideia maior de vida).

Quanto a _ser estar/solteiro_, usamos _ser _quando nos referimos ao estado civil: é casado/solteiro/divorciado.
No entanto, também se pode dizer 
_- Ele agora está casado.
- Já casou? 
- Sim, ele agora é um homem casado. _
- _Quem o viu e quem o vê.

_(sim, estes diálogos são fruto da minha imaginação)


----------



## Istriano

Acho que a nossa língua é bem flexível, outro dia li em um jornal português:_ Mas Portugal está na Europa _(em um artigo sobre a crise).
Se eu digo:_ hoje sou feliz_, isso significa mais ou menos:_ hoje eu sou (uma pessoa) feliz._


----------



## uchi.m

Istriano said:


> Acho que a nossa língua é bem flexível, outro dia li em um jornal português:_ Mas Portugal está na Europa _(em um artigo sobre a crise).
> Se eu digo:_ hoje sou feliz_, isso significa mais ou menos:_ hoje eu sou (uma pessoa) feliz._


Você já viu aquela propaganda da APAE que um garoto diz no final _eu sou feliz_? Acho que só passou no Paraná


----------



## SãoEnrique

englishmania said:


> SãoEnrique, as perguntas não foram para mim, mas vou dar a minha opinião.
> Primeiro, repito a ideia de que não uso "é estável", como já referi.
> 
> 
> Eu diria _Estou feliz/contente _quando me refiro a este momento em particular, agora, porque, por exemplo, recebi uma boa notícia (e sinto-me bem).
> No entanto, podem perguntar-me "És feliz?" (na vida em geral; abrange uma ideia maior de vida).
> 
> Quanto a _ser estar/solteiro_, usamos _ser _quando nos referimos ao estado civil: é casado/solteiro/divorciado.
> No entanto, também se pode dizer
> _- Ele agora está casado.
> - Já casou?
> - Sim, ele agora é um homem casado. _
> - _Quem o viu e quem o vê.
> 
> _(sim, estes diálogos são fruto da minha imaginação)



Muito obrigado,

É bém o que queria saber, cuando você disse "Agora ele está casado" só no momento em geral "Ele é casado com ela desde..."

Quanto a _ser estar/solteiro_, usamos _ser _quando nos referimos ao estado civil: é casado/solteiro/divorciado.
No entanto, também se pode dizer 
_- Ele agora está casado.
- Já casou? 
- Sim, ele agora é um homem casado. _
- _Quem o viu e quem o vê.
 _Muito obrigado.


----------



## SãoEnrique

Bom dia Istriano,

Eu compreendi bém agora quando você tinha pondo esse exemplo, "Se eu digo:_ hoje sou feliz_, isso significa mais ou menos:_ hoje eu sou (uma pessoa) feliz."_ 
Agora entendo os diferentes contextos .


----------



## Denis555

Há alguns casos em que a fronteira entre "ser" e "estar" é muito tênue.

Recentemente vi o filme Cisne Negro e tem uma parte lá em que um personagem diz: -Well, it's late. Lots of work tomorrow.
Na versão dublada ficou como: -Bom, é tarde. Temos um dia cheio amanhã.
E na legenda traduziram como: -Está tarde. Tem muito trabalho amanhã.


----------



## uchi.m

Denis555 said:


> Há alguns casos em que a fronteira entre "ser" e "estar" é muito tênue.
> 
> Recentemente vi o filme Cisne Negro e tem uma parte lá em que um personagem diz: -Well, it's late. Lots of work tomorrow.
> Na versão dublada ficou como: -Bom, é tarde. Temos um dia cheio amanhã.
> E na legenda traduziram como: -Está tarde. Tem muito trabalho amanhã.


E quando traduzem para _ficou tarde_? Aí a dificuldade triplica


----------



## Carfer

Istriano said:


> Acho que a nossa língua é bem flexível, outro dia li em um jornal português:_ Mas Portugal está na Europa _(em um artigo sobre a crise).
> Se eu digo:_ hoje sou feliz_, isso significa mais ou menos:_ hoje eu sou (uma pessoa) feliz._



Não sei a que artigo você se está a referir, Istriano, mas suspeito que a razão de ser de '_está'_ nesse caso é que o autor certamente não se referia à localização geográfica, mas à integração política e económica na Europa, que não tem necessariamente um carácter de permanência. Hoje estamos na Europa, há 30 anos não estávamos, amanhã poderemos deixar de estar. Mas Portugal _'é_' na Europa. Não obstante, concordo plenamente consigo quanto à flexibilidade.


----------



## SãoEnrique

uchi.m said:


> E quando traduzem para _ficou tarde_? Aí a dificuldade triplica




Perdão mas não entendo o quê vocês estão dizendo acima ?


----------



## uchi.m

SãoEnrique said:


> Perdão mas não entendo o quê vocês estão dizendo acima ?


É que _ficou tarde_, _está tarde_ e _é tarde_ são dudu brimo (= todos primos)


----------



## Istriano

_Está tarde.
É tarde._

Muitos puristas dizem que devemos evitar _é tarde_ porque ''é ambíguo, também pode significar _é de tarde_''.


----------



## uchi.m

Istriano said:


> _Está tarde.
> É tarde._
> 
> Muitos puristas dizem que devemos evitar _é tarde_ porque ''é ambíguo, também pode significar _é de tarde_''.


Bota purista nisso


----------



## xiskxisk

SER = something you are
ESTAR = something you are but as temporary state

For example:
Tu és bonita. - You are pretty. In a permanent way: you are a pretty person.
Tu estás bonita. - You are pretty. In a temporary way, for example: you are pretty today.

So,
Where's John? He _está_ there. He's there now. It's just a state. His location is not part of what he is. So, ESTAR is appropriate.
Where's Portugal? It _é_ there. A country don't usually moves, so its location is part of what it his. So, SER is appropriate.


----------

